

Traditional watchmakers turn to smartwatches as Montblanc unveils the e-Strap - dnetesn
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/02/watchmakers-smartwatches-montblanc-e-strap-swatch

======
aedifico
This just makes my brain hurt. The actual cost of the technology involved is
significantly less than the selling price.

While brand and marketing adds some value, I fail to see how it adds a 700%+
uptick in price.

